
Ask HN: What advice would you give for a new tech blog? - BossingAround
$subj.<p>Context: what do you think makes a tech blog successful? What do you love about some of your favorite tech bloggers? What makes you come back to someone&#x27;s personal website?
======
Sevii
You have to do marketing to get readers. Readers don't just show up out of
nowhere. I've been blogging for over a year, search traffic is like 30% bots.

------
mraza007
Write great/interesting content and share it within communities and you shall
see the results.

------
alexmingoia
Write content people love and share it, consistently.

------
kartonbardak
Web sitem hakkında ne düşünüyorsunuz
[https://www.aycup.com.tr](https://www.aycup.com.tr) adresim var bakınız.

